# How long can you leave canned food in the fridge?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls like the Ziwipeak air dried food, but are having a hard time eating it since their dentals, so I ordered some of their canned food, but it is crazy expensive and they only have the large cans, which is huge for my little ones, so I'm wondering for how long do you think it would be safe in the fridge? Should I maybe put it in a glass jar or something else that would keep it fresh longer? It would really be crazy to throw out 2/3 of such an expensive can. I already pay a higher price to get the sample size bags of the air dried because I was throwing away half of the regular small size bags due to it's getting stale before they could finish it!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Usually they say not longer than 2 days. Could you divide it up into individual servings and put them into baggies and freeze them? Then just get out the next days portion the day before to defrost.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Usually they say not longer than 2 days. Could you divide it up into individual servings and put them into baggies and freeze them? Then just get out the next days portion the day before to defrost.


Thank you - the freezer is a great idea! 
Well, great if my beyond finicky little brats don't notice that I did it, but certainly worth a try, because we already waste way more then they actually eat!


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, my pet store said they can stay for a week.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well guess what, the can actually says that it can be refrigerated for 7 days - but yippee, my girls like it (and they never liked any canned food before), and I think that they will finish a can in three days!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I usually keep it for max 3-4 days in a ziplock container with a tight lid 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

At our house, two months is probably almost 2 months too long. It tends to go moldy. LOL! Recently found a can I forgot about.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Airtight lid and the fridge up to a week. I've frozen it before but it changed the consistency and Ralph didn't like it as much that way:doh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ellyisme said:


> At our house, two months is probably almost 2 months too long. It tends to go moldy. LOL! Recently found a can I forgot about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol - been there, done that!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

frankgrimes said:


> Airtight lid and the fridge up to a week. I've frozen it before but it changed the consistency and Ralph didn't like it as much that way:doh:


Yeah, I was worried about that - not even sure if my fussy bitches will eat it after being in the fridge - they often turn their noses up at roast chicken from the day before!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can put them in larger ice cube trays and freeze them and you can thaw a few cubes each time.


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> You can put them in larger ice cube trays and freeze them and you can thaw a few cubes each time.


lol, great idea!!


----------

